# need recommendation for 8"+ Gyuto knife at arround 75$



## yovavz (Mar 25, 2019)

Hi,
Could you recommend a Gyuto Knife of about 8" or more for arround 75$ (with cheep shipment overseas)?
I'm pretty Noob in this world and I'm using now a simple Arcos Santuko which I' manualy sharpening on a stone.
I've found the following deals, but I have no clue which is better. If you can reccomend better ones, please do (JCK seems OK).
Fujitora saku Gyuto 210mm FU-808
Tojiro Fujitora Japanese Kitchen Chef Knife Gyuto 210mm 3Layered VG10 FU-808
Misono Japanese Chef Kitchen Knife Stainless Molybdenum Gyuto 210mm F/S #612
Japanese Yaxell YO-U 37 layers VG-10 Damascus Kitchen Chef's Knife Gyuto 210mm

Thanks in advance


----------



## benuser (Nov 18, 2010)

Welcome aboard! A few questions first if you don't mind. 
Where do you live? Will you have to deal with import taxes, local VAT, handling costs? 
Have you considered carbon steel instead of stainless? I ask because with your restricted budget I've a few carbons in mind. With those, production costs are lower, but they do require a bit of extra care during the first weeks of use.


----------



## yovavz (Mar 25, 2019)

benuser said:


> Welcome aboard! A few questions first if you don't mind.
> Where do you live? Will you have to deal with import taxes, local VAT, handling costs?
> Have you considered carbon steel instead of stainless? I ask because with your restricted budget I've a few carbons in mind. With those, production costs are lower, but they do require a bit of extra care during the first weeks of use.


Thanks
I live in Israel and we do have VAT (17%), but I don't think that there is Import tax. As for handling charges - it depends on the shipment.
Basically, if the knife cost is around 70-90$ and the shipment is not to high, it's probably OK. However, if there's a significantly better knife around 100$, I can stretch the budget.
I'd prefer Stainless steel, since I don't want it to become too big burden (rust care).


----------



## benuser (Nov 18, 2010)

From those, the Tojiro DP is a great knife, not the easiest to sharpen, though. 
The Misono has a splendid Fit&Finish in case you would care. I find the 210 a bit narrow, though. Very easy sharpening.
Perhaps you will find a Masahiro as well at your price range. Often the better steel, but simpler F&F. Strongly asymmetric, even more than the Misono. Right-handers only. 
Please be aware that all need a good sharpening prior to first use.


----------



## yovavz (Mar 25, 2019)

benuser said:


> From those, the Tojiro DP is a great knife, not the easiest to sharpen, though.
> The Misono has a splendid Fit&Finish in case you would care. I find the 210 a bit narrow, though. Very easy sharpening.
> Perhaps you will find a Masahiro as well at your price range. Often the better steel, but simpler F&F. Strongly asymmetric, even more than the Misono. Right-handers only.
> Please be aware that all need a good sharpening prior to first use.


Thanks,
Regarding the looks (FInish) - as you guessed, I don't really care 
As for the masahiro, I've found a much chipper one (around 40$ all included) made of MBS-26 more expensive one (around 76$ all included) made of MV-85[/URL].
BTY, I'm right handed, but those knifes looks like fitted to both Left or Right.
Is there any real diference?
If I want less chippy knife (not more then HRC 60), is the Tojiro still better?

moderated for eBay links


----------



## benuser (Nov 18, 2010)

Masahiro's MBS-26 is highly regarded, so that shouldn't be a problem. 
As for the Tojiro, hardness isn't what causes chippyness, it's the poor factory edge. Once the factory edge is gone it's good stuff. That being said, sharpening VG-10 isn't easy at all. 
Get your Masahiro MBS-26. You will tell me later whether it is strongly righ-biased or not. 
Have a good week.


----------



## yovavz (Mar 25, 2019)

benuser said:


> Masahiro's MBS-26 is highly regarded, so that shouldn't be a problem.
> As for the Tojiro, hardness isn't what causes chippyness, it's the poor factory edge. Once the factory edge is gone it's good stuff. That being said, sharpening VG-10 isn't easy at all.
> Get your Masahiro MBS-26. You will tell me later whether it is strongly righ-biased or not.
> Have a good week.


Thanks.
Ordered the Masahiro.
I'll try to report when I get it


----------



## Shri (Jan 6, 2019)

Quick q, where are you buying from, for the Masahiro's those are excellent prices and would like to get one of the MBS 26 ones myself too.


----------



## yovavz (Mar 25, 2019)

Shri said:


> Quick q, where are you buying from, for the Masahiro's those are excellent prices and would like to get one of the MBS 26 ones myself too.


Prices went up.
Now the cheapest is around 65$ (with shipment)
Maybe there will be additional sale prices in the future - keep tracking ebay...


----------

